# Forenbersicht > Surfspots & Reiseinfos >  >  Surfen auf dem Rhein Umgebung Bonn

## TandT

Hall Allerseits,

ich wrde mich mal gerne erkundigen ob irgendjemand eine surfbare Ecke, ordentlich Wind vorausgesetzt natrlich, auf dem Rhein in der Umgebung Bonn, voralllem Richtung Knigswinter kennt. Bin selbst schon fter den Rhein entlang gefahren und habe mir bei einigen Ecken gedacht das dort evt. an ein paar Tagen im Jahr was gehen knnte. Habe immer wieder die bekannten Spots im Raum Bingen und natrlich auch in Kln gefunden, jedoch nichts im Raum Bonn-Stromaufwrts...
Falls jemand etwas wei und/oder mit aufs Wasser mchte wrde ich mich freuen. Alleine auf den Rhein halte ich onehin nicht fr die beste Idee. Ich bin mir darber im klaren das Surfen auf dem Rhein mitunter sehr gefhrlich werden kann, und ein 100%iges abrufen aller Standartmannver auch in Gefahrensituationen absolut vorausgesetzt ist, bevor der Schritt in den Flu geplant werden kann. Auch daher wrde ich es bevorzugen mindestens zu zweit den Flu in Angriff zu nehmen.

Beste Gre!

----------


## Stardust09

Hi!

Ich bin aus der nhe von Koblenz und suche auch einen "heimatnahen" Spot.
Der Rhein ist einfach keine echte alternative. Der Laacher See in der Eifel ist auch nur bedingt geeignet.
Einstieg nur ber den Campingplatz und das kostet natrlich auch.

Der Moselstausee in Koblenz wre vielleich etwas. Dort wird gesegelt und mittlerweiler gibt es auch eine SUP Station. Von der Srmung her auf jeden Fall besser als der Rhein.
Nur der Wind mu halt passen!
Der Einstig wre ber den Statt Strand mglich.  www.statt-strand-koblenz.de

Schau es Dir mal an!

Windige Gre

----------


## TandT

Hi,
Danke fr deine Antwort. Fr mich whre dann doch der Zlpicher See (knappe Stunde von Bonn) interassanter. Kannnst ja mal schauen ob es dir dort auch zusagen wrde... 

Gre!

----------


## Thomas-G

Hallo,

der Rhein hat zwischen Bonn und Bingen nur bedingt gute Surfspots. Da ich frher nur auf dem Rhein gefahren bin (Mainz-Wiesbaden) kann ich nur sagen passt auf. Die WaPo ist in den letzten 25 Jahren etwas aufmerksamer geworden, da der Rhein Bundeswasserstrae ist darf man dort Eh nicht Surfen.

Die Teiche in den Gebirgen rechts und links des Rheins sind auch nur bedingt zu empfehlen, die meisten funktionieren nur bei einer ganz bestimmten Windrichtung, wenn der Wind etwas dreht kannst du es vergessen (Z.B. Lacher See). Von Kln oder Bonn sind bei Roermond einige Gute Spots wie Ohle Plasen usw. Der Eintritt mit Anfahrt kostet mich von Koblenz genauso viel wie nur der Eintritt am Laacher See oder Krombach Talsperre.

Besser du sparst dir das Geld und fhrst alle zwei Wochen nach NL.

Thomas

----------


## mackoo

Hey, 

komme auch aus der Gegend zwischen Bonn und Koblenz. Laacher See war ich jetzt ein paar mal aber ist ja wirklich nervig und teuer.
Rhein ist aufgrund seiner ganzen anderen Problematiken ja auch eher schwierig auch wenn ich schon ein paar Tage gesehen habe an denen es bei NW funktioniert htte. Habe gehrt, dass manchmal welche in Namedy(Andernach) surfen sollen, aber auch noch nie einen gesehen.

Zlpicher See wre fr mich auch etwas zu weit. Dann lieber direkt nach NL.
Aber da ich in Koblenz studiere werde ich demnchst denke ich einfach mal den Moselstausee am Stattstrand ausprobieren wenn der Wind und die Zeit passt. Kann jemand darber was sagen, bzw war da schonmal jemand aufm Wasser?

Gre

----------


## starboardcarve

Hey ich komm direkt von Kln Ensen am Rhein , hier wird gesurft ist aber nicht ohne!! paar Cracks 
liefern hin wieder ne gute Show ( 51149 Kln Ruhrweg eingeben ) in meinen Augen starke Strmung 
und durch die Schifffahrt nicht ohne !!!Klner Seite steiniges Ufer / Rodenkirchener Seite ggf Sand
Kenne sonst auch nichts Fhlinger See wre gut liegt aber zu tief und von teilweise hohen Bumen 
vom Wind abgeschottet , fr Anfnger ist er ausreichend und an den WE mit 2.50 Euro gnstig 

Persnlich fahre ich auch lieber in was sichere Spots  der Gesundheit zur Liebe 
Roermond -Browersdam- Greveliner ... 
LG jojo

----------


## Surfmdl

Hey,

scheinbar gibt es also doch ein paar Surfer in Koblenz! War jemand denn schon Mal am Moselstausee? Bin immer mal wieder vorbeigefahren, hab aber nie Surfer gesehen!
Und die Krombachtalsperre sowie der Wiesensee haben mich auch nicht sehr begeistert...

----------

